

The Case Against College Athletic Recruiting - starpilot
http://education.newsweek.com/2010/09/22/the-case-against-college-athletic-recruiting.html

======
tzs
> For instance, Williams College, which admits only 17 percent of applicants,
> recruits 66 athletes per year. That’s 13 percent of the incoming freshman
> class that is dedicated to third-rate (literally, as Williams plays Division
> III sports) athletes over first-rate students.

He's assuming the athletic recruits are not also first-rate students. There
are people who are good at both. From the numbers given, they get just under
3000 applicants, and admit just over 500 of them. I'd have no trouble
believing that out of 3000 applicants, most of whom are academically
qualified, they can find 66 who are also good athletes.

